# bad yogurt



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i hope some one can help me, the last two batches of yogurt i made was all small lumps. i have made it before and it never had this texture, what am i doing wrong


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, small lumps in what way? 

Like lumps of yogurt in watery milk? 

Or like really hard lumps in thick yogurt? 

What kind of milk? 

What kind of yogurt starter? 

What recipe are you using?

How does it taste?


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

more questions, need more info!

tell us step by step how you make this

how experienced are you at making yogurt/handleing milk?

when/how did the lumps appear? Does it look lumpy?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Are you stirring your starter into a small amount of milk before adding that to the rest of your milk? I always whisk my starter into about a cup of milk and then add that to the rest of my milk and whisk that together well.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thick yogurt with small softer lumps. i have tried two different recipes--the last one was whole milk with heavy cream cook till 180 and cool to 10 and then add some to yogurt and mix in and cook in dehydrator at 115. my old recipe is milk and honey and dry milk with pretty much the same cooking except hold it for ten minutes before its cooled down. i noticed when i took it out of the dehydrator there was alot of liquid on the sides but it disappeared when it cooled in the fridge. i have only made yogurt around ten to fifteen times but it has always turned out. the texture of the last batches is not appealling.


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. I've changed the amount of sugar, dry milk. Strained it before I put it in the jar. I get small dense beads at the bottom of the jar.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My recipe:

Start just before going to bed.

1/4 cup Dannon or Yoplait plain, NOT low fat yogurt

1 quart goat milk (scant)

Pasteurize goat milk, cool to 120 degrees. Whisk in yogurt. Put in quart jar

Set in Styrofoam ice chest with heating pad set on low.

Sleep.

Take yogurt out of ice chest. Chill.

Forget all the dry milk and sugar. It's messing things up.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Instructions from a real expert!

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/cheese/yogurt_making/yogurt2000.htm


----------

